# New with a few questions.



## fenixflamz (Jun 2, 2006)

What would everyone recommend as a good beginner species that is attractive to look at, fairly active and available in the US?

I do currently have 10 tarantulas, including server of the "agressive species" so that is not an issue for Mantids.

Also who are the best buyers to buy from that have a good selection and reputation?

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2006)

African mantids are a great beginner mantis. That is what I recommend. Check out the breeder feedback section for feedback on some breeders.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 2, 2006)

im a beginer and id have to say my asian or african mantises were what id look for first time round. my chinese ones are a tad slow


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jun 2, 2006)

i've never had an african one, i'd suggest reading through this forum and just choosing one of the many easy species that you like the sound of

here's my first posta nd the replies i got : http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php...highlight=first


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2006)

Africans will be much better for a beginner than a chinese IMO.


----------



## infinity (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree with Rick... perhaps a sphodromantis would be best - especially over a chinese... Anyone else in the forum feel free to correct me but I think a beginner's mantis should be stocky (because they can generally take larger prey), large (again, the prey issue and because they are somewhat easier to handle), perhaps something from a cooler climate (so heating/ humidity isn't so much of an issue) and perhaps something with a smooth exoskeleton - because the more complicated, the more problems with shedding?!

So that leaves perhaps m.religiosa, s.lineola or maybe even h.grandis - I have a few and they do well at room temp and i haven't needed to spray once... (I know, shock horror! :shock:  )


----------



## fenixflamz (Jun 2, 2006)

okay another question, what is the easiest size to start with? L3, L4 or something else?


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 2, 2006)

i would say l3 or l4 is good as you can get used to a mantis' earlier stages (feeding fruit flies and whatnot), while it still being fairly sturdy (much more so than hatchlings for instance). and it gives you a good idea of progress in terms of container size, food size etc, which you maybe wouldnt get if you started out with say a subadult. sure itd be easier at first but when it came round to breeding and hatching, you might come unstuck without having experienced the younger end of the life cycle. so i would say l3 or l4 is good. older is good too. younger might be a bit tough for a first time, but not too bad (same principles pretty much, theyre just less forgiving of wrong conditions, especially humidty i find).


----------

